# Chickens in bad weather



## Josephkirk (Oct 8, 2012)

It has rained here for three days and it stays around 40 degrees. My Chickens have an open run in the daytime and it is locked at night. They are inside and have plent of food but some of them go out and waller around in the water and mud and they get soaked. Will they get sick or should I keep them in until things dry out?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I let mine out rain or shine when I'm home. They usually decide to come inside when its really raining heavy or snowing too much for their liking. I do turn the light on though to take the dampness/chill out of the air in their coop for them then. Its a colored light bulb. Sometimes blue, sometimes green.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Think of the tiny sparrows, out in all sorts of weather. Chickens are equipped by mother nature to survive. They may not like it, but they do survive. All they need is a place to get shelter and out of the weather if they choose, but most times they prefer to be out in it.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine love being out in the rain, they will run for cover if it gets heavy though.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree with the others ... they will come in when they want.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

That was a good question...I was wondering myself! I too made a covered pen so they would have a place to hang out during the day. My coop I think is too small for 14 hens to be locked in all day. They go out in the rain but when it rains hard they will go undercover. Alls OK so far!! Jen


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

We're such suckers here for the girls, that when winter settles in ... ya, we shovel for them.  A big area to scratch around in and I bank their house and run to snug them up too. Well, I shovel, the old man cheats. He plows an area for them.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

I go out and check on my girls so much and try to have treats for them...they just hear the door squeek and they all come running. Even on cold days I get dressed up warm and sit in a lawn chair in their covered pen! They all come around waiting for a hand out. A couple will jump up on my lap! Please don't tell anyone tho'...my kids and husband think I'm a nut case!! LOL Jen


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

On here, you just fit right in Jen. My instructor looked like at me like I flipped my lid last week when I said I had to go sit in the coop with the girls to get any quiet study time. Hey, their house pretty darned clean. Keep an icecream bucket hanging on the wall with salad tongs to scoop the poops every time I'm in there. Very peaceful place to be in the evenings. When I had Sweetpea, she'd sit on my shoulder while I studied and Tillie who was not to be out done, on my lap blocking my text book. Besides, sitting there listening to them breath as they sleep just draws the stress of the day right out. One will usually start almost snoring softly. That always makes me giggle. What better place to be than with the girls.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Jen, my kids and boyfriend think I have gone to the birds as well. For the past 2 years, I go up to the coop almost every night for about 10-15 min. No matter the weather. Just to hang out, see if all are well and have a little one on one with them!


----------



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

Mine dont like the rain especially if its heavy rain. They tend to shelter or go in their coup where its dry. Its funny getting use to their habbits and what they like and dont like. They havent seen snow yet but give it time


----------



## Josephkirk (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a friend that has his coop about two feet off the ground so they can go under it ti beat the rain but then they laid their eggs under it.


----------

